# Crappie tournaments 2007?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has any info regarding crappie tournaments scheduled for 2007. Anything in Ohio would be fine.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

check out this club.run by one of our ogf members.
http://www.freewebs.com/easternbuckeyecrappieclub/

also the buckeye crappie challenge circuit.


----------



## Dawg48 (Jan 2, 2007)

Gilligan

Check out OGF's Open at Delaware State Park

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=62929

Also The site mentioned above for Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club, we will be having a meeting at Tappan Lake March 24, 2007 at 12 noon.

EBCC just got started last year by Tim Rickey, Tim was able to get B&M poles among others to sponsor last years events with some Great prizes along with paybacks.

Dawg :T


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

hi gilligan check out www.buckeyecrappiechallenge.com great circuit, triton gold sponsored, will prob avg about 60 teams per tourny, guaranteed 1000 dollar payouts on some of the tournys.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

yes misfit is right check out the easternbuckeyecrappie club!! tim ricky and his wife janey are 2 of the most nice people you will ever meet!! they put on a first class show.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Give Mogadore Bait and Tackle a call. I know they usually have a few throughout the year. There is also a shop on Long Lake (part of portage lakes) that has a couple. Don't know any phone numbers off hand. Maybe someone else can help in that department.


----------



## Dawg48 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry I had posted last years EBCC meeting date, 2007 is March 24th at Tappan Marina Resturant.

Later
Dawg :F


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

anyone else have any info. I want to join up with someone or have someone come on my boat. I only want to crappie fish tournmaent. Please send me if you need a co-angler or if you would be a co-angler


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Ron, get in touch with OGF member "bttmline". His name is Tim and he runs the Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club. From all I've seen and heard, he's doing a great job and puts on some sweet competitions..


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Mosquito Lake marina located inside the State Park will be holding its annual Crappie Tourn On May 5 this year. Entry is $80.00 per boat. First place is $1300.00 based on fifty boats. You can contact the marina or there wegb sight for information


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks guys for the info on the EBCC. We will be having our spring meeting at Tappan at 12:00 noon at the marina. We have 9 events scheduled for this season plus our Slabfest Classic this fall. All events will have a quaranteed $100.00 minimum pay-out from BnM Poles + 50&#37; of enty fees 2nd will be 30% and #rd will be 20%. There will be a $50.00 bonus at least 3 events for Big Slab. $40.00 per team entry and $10.00 for Big Slab. You will be required to be members at these events so check out the website below in my signature for all rules and info.
Tim


----------

